

Ionic Beta 4: Our Biggest Update Yet - infinitebattery
http://ionicframework.com/blog/ionic-huge-update

======
rbdone
Awesome work! I especially appreciate your attention to detail (native-like
keyboard experience, "Adamclick", and large collection support!).

Thanks for keeping up the great work!

~~~
tehwebguy
This is kind of huge to me, some tiny projects I've considered spending my
free time making wouldn't really work with the default webview keyboard so
this is pretty awesome.

------
dchuk
SO EXCITED TO USE THIS SOON.

I'm working on a big new project that is all Angular based and the fact that
there's an Angular based mobile app framework that is focused on speed and
replicating the native feel is just fantastic. I'll probably be able to reuse
75% of my front end code immediately in my mobile app.

~~~
adhsu01
A friend showed me an app yesterday on an iPhone 5S and I couldn't tell if it
was native or Ionic. Pretty exciting.

------
adhsu01
We love Ionic. It's by far the best and most rapidly improving way to build
mobile apps with web tech.

------
thurn
How tightly coupled is ionic to angular? Is it possible to use their
components in a non-angular project?

~~~
dchuk
This is directed at both your comment and the other reply to yours: Angular is
a very very opinionated framework. To get as much benefit as possible from it,
there's not really an option to make a "universal" framework with Angular as
an option. There are few other frameworks that actually use the same workflow
as Angular.

I think Ionic has chosen a smart path by building on top of Angular even if
you just consider how Angular uses directives. Ionic has built a whole suite
of custom mobile specific directives that are approaching native speed.

